# [SOLVED] HDD dying?



## stryder1587 (Sep 23, 2008)

My laptop started freezing after 2-3 minutes after startup regardless of what I do. I couldn't restore to a previous state because the computer would freeze up before I get a chance to. I tried booting up in safe mode but it gets stopped at crcdisk.sys

I went into diagnostics and ran the smart scan.
The following errors were documented:

Smart Long Self Test Failed
0F00:075D
MSG: IDE device failed
the self test failed the read portion of the test

Read Test Failed
0F00:0244
MSG: Block 157355265
Uncorrectable data error or media is write protected

Verify Test Failed
0F00:1A44
MSG: Block 157355266
Uncorrectable data error or media is write protected

Before I completely scrap my HD, can anybody diagnose what is specifically wrong with my laptop? Is there any way to recover what I have on the HD and back it up first? Are there any more tests I should do to further confirm the results?

Thanks


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: HDD dying?*

You can remove the hard drive and purhcase an HD enclosure. That way you can access it as if it was an external drive, then retrieve your data, if it's still accessible.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: HDD dying?*



stryder1587 said:


> My laptop started freezing after 2-3 minutes after startup regardless of what I do. I couldn't restore to a previous state because the computer would freeze up before I get a chance to. I tried booting up in safe mode but it gets stopped at crcdisk.sys
> 
> I went into diagnostics and ran the smart scan.
> The following errors were documented:
> ...


----------



## stryder1587 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: HDD dying?*

Problem is solved!
One of the check disk repairs I tried last night seems to have fixed the problem. Thanks


----------



## jopatel (Jan 6, 2009)

I went into diagnostics and ran the smart scan.
The following errors were documented:

Smart Long Self Test Failed
0F00:075D
MSG: IDE device failed
the self test failed the read portion of the test

Read Test Failed
0F00:0244
MSG: Block 157355265
Uncorrectable data error or media is write protected

I took my laptop to Computer repair shop, they tried to connect my Dell Inspririon 1520Laptop Hard drive externally and the laptop started going in to loop of restarting system.

How should go for this?


----------

